# Will you be viewing the eclipse?



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2015)

*Super Blood Moon eclipse on night of September 27-28*


There is a total eclipse of the moon on the night of September 27-28, 2015. It happens to be the closest supermoon of 2015. It’s the Northern Hemisphere’s Harvest Moon, or full moon nearest the September equinox. It’s the Southern Hemisphere’s first full moon of spring. This September full moon is also called a Blood Moon, because it presents the fourth and final eclipse of a _lunar tetrad_: four straight total eclipses of the moon, spaced at six lunar months (full moons) apart. Phew!
The total lunar eclipse is visible from the most of North America and all of South America_after sunset_ September 27. From eastern South America and Greenland, the greatest eclipse happens around midnight September 27-28. In Europe, Africa and the Middle East, the total eclipse takes place in the wee hours of the morning, _after midnight and before sunrise_September 28. A partial lunar eclipse can be seen _after sunset_ September 27 from western Alaska, or _before sunrise_ September 28 in far-western Asia. Photo top of post shows a partial phase of the April 14-15, 2014 total lunar eclipse by Fred Espenak. Follow the links below to learn more about the 2015 Harvest Moon and the September 27-28 total lunar eclipse.

http://earthsky.org/?p=51212




If any of you take photos, please post them?


----------



## Don M. (Sep 26, 2015)

We're supposed to have a fairly clear night tomorrow, so hopefully we will be able to watch this event.  I think the next one is about 30 years away, so this may be almost the last chance to view this.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2015)

I hope to. Calling for some clouds tomorrow so will keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 26, 2015)

I would LOVE to see the eclipse but there is so, much fog here  I suppose I could get lucky.  I actually saw a star the other night, lol!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 26, 2015)

Yep....Just hope it isn't too cloudy.  Thanks for this info.  It was also in my newspaper.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2015)

Nope I hope to be sleeeeping, cuz the eclipse is due to happen here around 4am


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 26, 2015)

I hope to see it, if only for old-time's (1939) sake ...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2015)

Phil, this video is certainly apropos but I noticed Stan sang "April" in the song instead of "February"; I wonder why?


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 26, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Phil, this video is certainly apropos but I noticed Stan sang "April" in the song instead of "February"; I wonder why?



Good catch!

As far as I can find, there have been multiple versions of this song starting from 1908. Each seems to have slightly different time references - 

"April, January, June or July" was found in the Ada Jones / Bill Murray version (Edison records, 1909)) while "January, February, June or July" was used by Mitch Miller (1958) and Leon Redbone (1976).


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow Phil, I would never have known. Thanks!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 26, 2015)

It was news to me as well - we _both_ learned something today! 

(He said, while listening to Pachelbel's _Canon in D_ through his headphones)


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2015)

Total Eclipse Of The Heart

<font size="4">


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 26, 2015)

What a voice - I always liked that song.

Here's my boys doing "Eclipse" ...


----------



## Linda (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes, we probably will.  We sit out and look at the sky 3 or 4 nights a week.  I guess that's why I don't watch much TV.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 26, 2015)

Better programs out there, Huh Linda?!   I agree.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2015)

http://www.newser.com/story/213519/mormon-church-supermoon-eclipse-isnt-the-apocalypse.html

[h=1]Mormon Church: Supermoon Eclipse Isn't the Apocalypse[/h][h=2]CHURCH APPARENTLY WORRIED ABOUT DOOMSDAY PROPHETS[/h]


----------



## jujube (Sep 26, 2015)

It's been raining here for the last 48 hours, with no relief in sight.  So, unless a miracle happens tonight there will be no viewing unless someone drives by and moons me.  How super it will be will depend on who's doing the mooning.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 26, 2015)

jujube said:


> ... How super it will be will depend on who's doing the mooning.



Will you be doing any harvesting?


----------



## Kitties (Sep 26, 2015)

I should be getting off work close to midnight tomorrow. I'll look for it.


----------



## Linda (Sep 26, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I would LOVE to see the eclipse but there is so, much fog here  I suppose I could get lucky.  I actually saw a star the other night, lol!


Denise, when we have rain there is a lot of dense fog here.  Do you find that you like the fog as long as you don't have to go out driving in it?  I do.   Scared to death to drive or ride in a vehicle in it though. I love to sit in a chair out in the back field in dense fog.


----------



## Linda (Sep 26, 2015)

jujube said:


> It's been raining here for the last 48 hours, with no relief in sight.  So, unless a miracle happens tonight there will be no viewing unless someone drives by and moons me.  How super it will be will depend on who's doing the mooning.


You made me laugh, here is a million dollars!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 27, 2015)

*Harvest Moon Eclipse Sunday night*

A  big full moon will rise in the east Sunday evening around 6:30 PM and  begin to eclipse a little after 8 PM. The sky is expected to be clear  and the air mild for the total eclipse with temperatures around 60,  dropping into the upper 50s, and a southwesterly breeze around 10 mph.  Sunlight passing through Earth’s atmosphere will result in reddish  colors on the moon during the eclipse, just as it does in our sky during  sunrise and sunset.
View attachment 22007


----------



## Rocky (Sep 27, 2015)

_The timing in the central States couldn't be better!  9 p.m.  Now "all" I have to worry about are the clouds/fogs that roll in from the Gulf ... the weather people [ who believes them, anyway? ] "say" it will be clear.  Hope so!  I certainly won't be around for the next one ... or if I am, I'll be a candidate for the Guinness record book!_


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 27, 2015)

We're expecting good conditions here in New England and I hope to get some good pictures.  Have to find a place to get out with my tripod and camera.


----------



## Davey Jones (Sep 27, 2015)

Sunday on the east coast don't expect to see much if anything at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2015)

I'll go out tonight and see what I can see, but I doubt if I can get a photo with my little pocket camera.


----------



## jujube (Sep 27, 2015)

jujube said:


> It's been raining here for the last 48 hours, with no relief in sight.  So, unless a miracle happens tonight there will be no viewing unless someone drives by and moons me.  How super it will be will depend on who's doing the mooning.



Update: And yet MORE chilly rain.  Nobody wants to moon in the chilly rain.  Even the local flasher has settled for describing himself to passing ladies.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 27, 2015)

jujube said:


> Update: And yet MORE chilly rain.  Nobody wants to moon in the chilly rain.  Even the local flasher has settled for describing himself to passing ladies.



Could you tell us exactly what he said ?


----------



## Misty (Sep 27, 2015)

Weather channel is showing partly cloudy weather here tonight, hope they're wrong ( don't want to break their record) or if not, there will only be few of them. Looking forward to seeing the eclipse.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 27, 2015)

It looks like it will be a clear night, and if I'm up when its overhead, we'll probably see it from our place.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Could you tell us exactly what he said ?



"Please sit back, relax, and enjoy this beautiful natural phenomenon. If you will now look to the southwestern skies you will see a reddish orb rising ... "


----------



## Falcon (Sep 27, 2015)

He said THAT?!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2015)

Falcon said:


> He said THAT?!



In my warped eye's mind, yes ...


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 27, 2015)

Have started shooting using my telephoto.  Eclipse has not yet started.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Bob.  It's just about 6 PM here.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 27, 2015)

I just went out and looked. It's a bit hazy but I think we will be able to see it. Bob, that's an amazing picture!


----------



## Falcon (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm watching the eclipse as we speak.  Just one little cloud obscuring it in one spot.  6:55 PM  Now.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 27, 2015)

Now its above the cloud cover and back in plain sight.  Wheeeee!


----------



## Shirley (Sep 27, 2015)

It was half gone a few minutes ago here at just before 10:00. I'm going back out and look now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2015)

Just saw the moon half covered around 8:15pm, took a pic but it was no good.  Will be out later when it's higher in the sky and not behind the trees....looove the moon and the stars. :sentimental:


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 27, 2015)

Here's a partial shot.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2015)

Excellent Bob, good photography!


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 27, 2015)

Nearly there.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 27, 2015)

Last one I was able to get before it became too dark.  This is about 2 minutes before totality.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2015)

Awesome!

I just went back out and the moon looked full again, a beautiful rose color.  Hubby was in the house watching football and I called him to come out because he did want to see it.  Within a minute, some white clouds passed across it and we couldn't see a thing.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 27, 2015)

This is when it was first getting underway.  About 9:07.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 27, 2015)

9:06 PM.  Better detail on this shot.


----------

